# Thunder Spiders after a month.........



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got to say after a month of use the two Spiders we have, with daily use,have been virtually flawless.They throw a nice arc and after a couple try`s set up and take down is pretty quick.
Have had a couple issues with the firing pin plates and Doug has that under control.Have only used pheasants but I think it`s really gonna chuck a pigeon.
The AOF is rather large with say 10 yds the falls being apart.
Thank you Doug!!!!! Jim


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been waiting anxiously for someone who has gotten one to post a review. Thanks for this--and keep us updated, if you can.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> I have been waiting anxiously for someone who has gotten one to post a review. Thanks for this--and keep us updated, if you can.


So far so good with the new firing pin plates.....only a couple misfires with the modified plates...really recommend putting a blind up around the machine as young dogs can pick a bird out of the baskets.I also modified some bases for the unit to stand on in muddy conditions.Jim


----------

